# Got my number



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

A typical "full" classroom is 15-25 people. Maybe smaller if market conditions are that bad in the Northwest. They might put 2 classes on, which puts you closer. Who knows?? If you have to re-test/interview, they like to see repeat applications. Any employer would.

I would definitely have a couple backup plans in place in the interim. This economy is unpredictable for the foreseeable future, and you should plan for the worst while hoping for the best.

Follow-up phone calls (brief and precise) never hurt. Also, some of those numbers in front of you are:

-people who can't get to work on time, or call off too much, or like to steal powertools, or have a REALLY hard time taking orders/following directions, or just can't stop smoking weeeeeeeeeed, or can't carry an 8' ladder, or just quitters...

...which puts you a little closer. Be patient, and a little persistent.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i got number 3....

i am still a pos engineer and not an electrician, and its been over a year


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and good luck.


----------

